# Wild bookends



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I think this is a great idea. But think the wood the guy used really detracts from the finished piece. Even sanding down the wood would have been an improvement. Hmm, I used to have some solid teak elephants that would have gone great on a project like this, but, alas, don't think have even one any more. I wouldn't use them myself, but imagine a lot of people would like something like it on their fireplace mantle maybe. But I think their real use would be as a gift to a kid, I think most would love it. Anyway, here it is. Use animals, airplanes, rockets, boats, train engines, whatever. I won't be making any, unless I find some figure I like, but would like to see pictures if anyone else does.
https://www.instructables.com/id/WILD-BOOKENDS/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------

